# Are there any side effects of Pro Kolin Enterogenic sachets?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I have been given Pro Kolin in sachet format (called Pro Kolin Enterogenic) by my vet to give to my kitten to help with her diarrheoa and after a week of antibiotics.
I gave her the first dose in her food last night and this morning I have woken up to her having been sick and a worse diarrheoa than she has had since the AB.
Does anybody know if this could be linked to the Pro Kolin at all? My vet didn't mention any side effects...

Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ejrogers said:


> Hi, I have been given Pro Kolin in sachet format (called Pro Kolin Enterogenic) by my vet to give to my kitten to help with her diarrheoa and after a week of antibiotics.
> I gave her the first dose in her food last night and this morning I have woken up to her having been sick and a worse diarrheoa than she has had since the AB.
> Does anybody know if this could be linked to the Pro Kolin at all? My vet didn't mention any side effects...
> 
> Thanks


Unlikely hun. Unless of course she is sensitive to the probiotic, which though possible, is unlikely. How much did you give her? Give your vet a bell and see what they say.

Rather, I think that whatever is wrong with her has flared up again now that the AB have stopped.

If it had been me at the vets I would have insisted on having the stool tested. It would be a very strange vet indeed if they didn't agree to do that (even if they don't agree with it being necessary at the moment) because at the end of the day you are paying for it and it isn't an invasive procedure. Only way you can rule out other nasties, such as bacteria and parasites.

Anyhow, hope she feels better soon. Poor little mite.


----------

